# Member Elimination Game 3



## Clayy9 (Dec 9, 2011)

Scores

```
[u]Place[/u]  [u]Player[/u]             [u]When (Date - Day)[/u]   [u]Eliminated By[/u]

37)    Jaycee             [post=682959]Dec. 10 - Day 1[/post]     aaronb
36)    pi.cubed           [post=683083]Dec. 10 - Day 1[/post]     Cheese11
35)    theZcuber          [post=683475]Dec. 11 - Day 2[/post]     That70sShowDude
34)    AustinReed         [post=683966]Dec. 12 - Day 3[/post]     aaronb
33)    benskoning         [post=684553]Dec. 13 - Day 4[/post]     Jaycee
32)    Jaysammey777       [post=684841]Dec. 13 - Day 4[/post]     Alcuber
31)    Akash Rupela       [post=684886]Dec. 13 - Day 4[/post]     theanonymouscuber
30)    brandbest1         [post=685134]Dec. 14 - Day 5[/post]     cuberkid10
29)    collinbxyz         [post=685662]Dec. 15 - Day 6[/post]     theanonymouscuber
28)    insane569          [post=685803]Dec. 16 - Day 7[/post]     Cubenovice
27)    thackernerd        [post=685931]Dec. 16 - Day 7[/post]     Cubenovice
26)    cubeflip           [post=686001]Dec. 16 - Day 7[/post]     benskoning
25)    Axiys              [post=686744]Dec. 18 - Day 9[/post]     cuberkid10
24)    ben1996123         [post=687185]Dec. 19 - Day 10[/post]    Cubenovice
23)    Cubenovice         [post=687207]Dec. 19 - Day 10[/post]    That70sShowDude
22)    rock1313           [post=687506]Dec. 19 - Day 10[/post]    manyhobbyfreak
21)    Odder              [post=687698]Dec. 20 - Day 11[/post]    manyhobbyfreak
20)    manyhobbyfreak     [post=687993]Dec. 21 - Day 12[/post]    Pro94
19)    Cheese11           [post=688166]Dec. 21 - Day 12[/post]    TiLiMayor
18)    Georgeanderre      [post=688478]Dec. 22 - Day 13[/post]    manyhobbyfreak
17)    danthecuber        [post=688909]Dec. 23 - Day 14[/post]    mr. giggums
16)    Alcuber            [post=689206]Dec. 24 - Day 15[/post]    Jaycee
15)    gundamslicer       [post=689394]Dec. 24 - Day 15[/post]    Jaycee
14)    mr. giggums        [post=690076]Dec. 26 - Day 17[/post]    TiLiMayor
13)    CRO                [post=690242]Dec. 26 - Day 17[/post]    n00bcbu3r
12)    mrpotatoman14      [post=690332]Dec. 27 - Day 18[/post]    Pro94
11)    That70sShowDude    [post=690418]Dec. 27 - Day 18[/post]    Specs112
10)    Specs112           [post=690728]Dec. 28 - Day 19[/post]    Jaycee
9)     cuberkid10         [post=690838]Dec. 28 - Day 19[/post]    manyhobbyfreak
8)     n00bcub3r          [post=691127]Dec. 29 - Day 20[/post]    Jaycee
7)     emolover           [post=691338]Dec. 29 - Day 20[/post]    Cubenovice
6)     AndersB            [post=691597]Dec. 29 - Day 20[/post]    Jaycee
5)     TiLiMayor          [post=691635]Dec. 29 - Day 20[/post]    cubeflip
4)     JyH                [post=691993]Dec. 30 - Day 21[/post]    aaronb
3)     theanonymouscuber  [post=691993]Dec. 30 - Day 21[/post]    aaronb
2)     Pro94              [post=691994]Dec. 30 - Day 21[/post]    aaronb
1)     aaronb
```


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 9, 2011)

~Announcements Post~​
The database website for Game 1 is located here.
The database website for Game 2 is located here.
The database website for this game is located here.

Day twenty-one has begun!

(Day 22 will begin around midnight)

You may not use any points to increase someone's score!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 9, 2011)

In.

-9 Jaycee


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 9, 2011)

In -9 benskoning


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 9, 2011)

It doesn't start today; it starts tomorrow!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in. Does the game start today or tomorrow?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 9, 2011)

Im back in


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 9, 2011)

in


----------



## aaronb (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in once again.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 9, 2011)

In


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 10, 2011)

In chinarses


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jaycee, it looks like you are definitely going to be the first eliminated, and the game hasn't even started yet!


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

When does it start?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> When does it start?


I haven't decided yet.
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
Or you could just look at post #2 or #5.


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

Well... does that minus nine count for today's points?


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

There are no points today. The list is only on the OP so I have somewhere to store who is playing and to get it ready for tomorrow.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you count what I used above for tomorrow. I have my Glee Club performance and won't be avaliable.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

I suppose I can.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 10, 2011)

ODDR <3


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm totally in. I'll try and understand all these rules.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 10, 2011)

Present.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 10, 2011)

in


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to join also.

Btw, I haven't played before, but I am amazed at the amount of effort you put into this, what with the database and all. Pretty amazing!


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll join


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 10, 2011)

In


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

in


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Let the game begin!


----------



## emolover (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## JyH (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 10, 2011)

Consider me in.
Not for the purpose of winning this time but to lay some elimination on your ass...

-9 Jaycee


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 10, 2011)

+1 aaronb
+1 collinbxyz
+1 jaycee
+1 cuberkid10
+1 AustinReed
-1 JyH
-1 emolover
-1 mr.giggums
-1 thackernerd


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2011)

-5 Jaysammey777
-4 bensonking


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 10, 2011)

+9 mrpotatoman14


----------



## Carrot (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> ODDR <3


 
Thank you for signing me up! (Clay, why didn't you write me on the list already? Isn't it obvious from the quoted post that I'm in?)


-9 Jaycee


----------



## aaronb (Dec 10, 2011)

-6 Jaycee (First elimination out of the three games)

+1 Pi.cubed


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

+9 cubenovice


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 10, 2011)

aaronb said:


> -6 Jaycee (First elimination out of the three games)



I counted -42 points with your post.


(-8) Jaycee


----------



## cubernya (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 that70sshowdude


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

... :fp


----------



## aaronb (Dec 10, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> I counted -42 points with your post.
> 
> 
> (-8) Jaycee


 

Yes, but Cuberkid10 said that he couldn't get online today, so yesterday he asked Clayy if he could use his points yesterday, and Clayy said yes. I think Cuberkid10 used 9 points against Jaycee, and pi.cubed +1'd Jaycee, and that adds up to those missing 8 points, so I get the elimination.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 10, 2011)

+3 bensonking
+6 That70sShowDude


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 10, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> ...
> -1 mr.giggums
> ...


 
(-4) pi.cubed


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 10, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> -1 thackernerd


 
-9 pi.cubed


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 10, 2011)

+9 rock1313


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 pi.cubed


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 theZcuber


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 10, 2011)

-9 pi.cubed


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 10, 2011)

So... still have 9 points

(-9) pi.cubed


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 10, 2011)

+1 to:
benskoning
emolover
JyH
mr. giggums
thackernerd
aaronb
AustinReed
collinbxyz
cuberkid10


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 10, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Let the game begin!


 
I keep thinking the blue text is a link...


----------



## CRO (Dec 10, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> So... still have 9 points
> 
> (-9) pi.cubed


 
-9 pi.cubed

0


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> So... still have 9 points


I don't know where you got this...


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm on the list so I might as well play. 

-2 Pi. Cubed


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 10, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> ...
> mr. giggums
> ...


 
(+3) TiLiMayor


----------



## insane569 (Dec 10, 2011)

can i still get in?
if so
-9 to tilimayor


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 10, 2011)

-8 theZcuber
+1 That 70sShowDude


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 theZcuber


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in. -9 thezcuber.


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 11, 2011)

I had no idea I was so unpopular. :|
Even someone I added points to -ed me...


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 Jaysammey777


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> I had no idea I was so unpopular. :|
> Even someone I added points to -ed me...



What usually happens is once one person -9's someone then everybody else just kind follows along because they don't know what to do with their points. It's not because you're unpopular.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 tilimayor


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 JyH

Because I ..... *cough* .... I ......



JyH said:


> I bring down all people with J.


 
*sunglasses*

No hard feelings


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 11, 2011)

New Day - Day 2
Points have been reset.


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2011)

+9 JyH


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

+9 emolover


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 11, 2011)

+4 theanonymouscuber
-5 theZcuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 theZcuber


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 11, 2011)

-1 theZcuber
-8 thackernerd


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 11, 2011)

+0.5 to:
50 - Alcuber
50 - AndersB
50 - ben1996123
50 - benskoning
50 - brandbest1
50 - Cheese11
50 - CRO
50 - cubeflip
50 - gundamslicer
50 - insane569
50 - JyH
50 - manyhobbyfreak
50 - mr. giggums
50 - n00bcub3r
50 - Odder
50 - Pro94
50 - Specs112
50 - thackernerd


----------



## cubernya (Dec 11, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> +0.5 to:
> 50 - Alcuber
> 50 - AndersB
> 50 - ben1996123
> ...


 
It can't be a decimal


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> -1 theZcuber
> -8 thackernerd



-9 that70sshowdude


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 11, 2011)

Minus 0? Nice.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 11, 2011)

+9 Odder


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> It can't be a decimal


Its not forbidden..


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Minus 0? Nice.


 
Sorry, I hit the wrong key, I just changed it.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## cubernya (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 that70sshowdude

And to those of you that say I don't have 9 points, yes I do


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> -9 That70sShowDude


 
bye


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> -9 Jaysammey777


 
+8 AustinReed
+1 danthecuber


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> +8 AustinReed
> +1 danthecuber


 
So he -9'd you and you +8'd him? That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

<3 Jaysammey


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 11, 2011)

+6 That70sShowDude

-3 Austin Reed


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> So he -9'd you and you +8'd him? That makes a lot of sense.


 
sure does


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 11, 2011)

-6 Austin Reed
+3 thackernerd


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

WTF guys. 
I voted him down because last game he voted me down because he didn't like the way I started the timer. :3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> WTF guys.
> I voted him down because last game he voted me down because he didn't like the way I started the timer. :3



Perfectly legit reason, lol. I only planned on subtracting once, b/c I couldn't think of a reason for anyone else. No hate.
Only subtracted from thackernerd, b/c he subtracted from me about 67x. 
Then theZcuber is a huuge liar/cheater, so that's obvious. He doesn't like it that I called him out on his ways.


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Only subtracted from thackernerd, b/c he subtracted from me about 67x.



That is oddly specific.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Perfectly legit reason, lol. I only planned on subtracting once, b/c I couldn't think of a reason for anyone else. No hate.
> Only subtracted from thackernerd, b/c he subtracted from me about 67x.
> Then theZcuber is a huuge liar/cheater, so that's obvious. He doesn't like it that I called him out on his ways.


 
I won't down vote you anymore. I just needed to get even. :3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 11, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> +0.5 to:
> 50 - Alcuber
> 50 - AndersB
> 50 - ben1996123
> ...



Since apparently clayy didn't accept this move, +9 tht70sshwdd


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 11, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Since apparently clayy didn't accept this move, +9 tht70sshwdd


Is that supposed to be +9 That70sShowDude?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Is that supposed to be +9 That70sShowDude?


Well if you rather start handling decimal points.. Ye +9


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2011)

-1 to:


mr. giggums for having an annoying name
n00bcub3r for being a n00b
Pro94 for not being pro
Specs112 cuz i want to
thackernerd since... idk
AustinReed since everyone else is minusing you
Jaysammey777 ur username remind me of an annoying kid at school
TiLiMayor for getting me confused with TimMajor
That70sShowDude for being in last


----------



## JyH (Dec 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> That70sShowDude for being in last


 
9 + 27 = 36


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -1 to:
> Jaysammey777 ur username remind me of an annoying kid at school


 
You got the description of me spot on


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 11, 2011)

(+9) That70sShowDude


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 11, 2011)

+9 insane569


----------



## insane569 (Dec 11, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> +9 insane569


 
thanks man
+4 rock1313
+5 tilimayor


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 benskoning


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## aaronb (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 11, 2011)

-9 austinreed


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> -1 to:
> 
> 
> mr. giggums for having an annoying name


 
(-9) collinbxyz for -1ing me


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 11, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-9) collinbxyz for -1ing me


 
So much win.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 12, 2011)

I like this game's database


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 12, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> I like this game's database


Thank you.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 12, 2011)

-5 AustinReed


----------



## Axiys (Dec 12, 2011)

Im in.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 12, 2011)

i m in
-9 emolover


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 12, 2011)

-5 Jaysammey777
Because I go after all people with J.


----------



## JyH (Dec 12, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
+3 TiLiMayor
-3 Akash Rupela if he's allowed to join (he should start with 40ish points), collinbxyz if he's not


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 12, 2011)

+5 AustinReed


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 austinreed


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 12, 2011)

+9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 12, 2011)

New Day! - Day 3
Points have been reset.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 12, 2011)

-5 AustinReed (second elimination?)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2011)

PROTIP:

Cubenovice is colluding with other players. Getting him out of the game gives you a higher chance of winning.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> PROTIP:
> 
> Cubenovice is colluding with other players. Getting him out of the game gives you a higher chance of winning.


 
Agreed


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 12, 2011)

+3 Odder
+6 Austinreed


----------



## insane569 (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 jaysammey777


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> PROTIP:
> 
> Cubenovice is colluding with other players. Getting him out of the game gives you a higher chance of winning.



trustworthy statement from the guy who actually set up the clan in Game 2 




Kirjava said:


> ok, we have a team this time
> 
> we're going to vote tactically
> 
> ...



I'm just a poor victim


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayy, I think you missed cuberkid10's -9 to AustinReed. It's not on the database, plus I was mentally keeping track of Austin's points once he got those 3 -9s in a row. I'm pretty sure cuberkid10 eliminated Austin, and not aaronb. Sorry if you already know this, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope you guys know I'm crying right now. 
*sob* *sniff*


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 12, 2011)

+9 collinbxyz


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> trustworthy statement from the guy who actually set up the clan in Game 2
> 
> I'm just a poor victim


 
Says the guy who was part of multiple clans.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 12, 2011)

+9 Odder


----------



## emolover (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 Akash Rupela


----------



## benskoning (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 rock 1313


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2011)

Cubenovice; Sorry, it's your own fault for cheating on me <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 12, 2011)

```
if(AustinReed.hasBeenEliminatedAlreadyAndScoreHasNotBeenUpdatedYet()==true){
    -9 benskoning;
}
else{
    -5 AustinReed;
    -4 benskoning;
}
```



English version: If austinreed has been eliminated but score not updated yet, then -9 to benskoning. if he hasnt been eliminated, -5 austinreed and -4 benskoning.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Cubenovice; Sorry, it's your own fault for cheating on me <3



Don't say sorry because you're really not.

You never mentioned exclusivity so don't be such a girl about it, you're even worse then my ex-GF


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 12, 2011)

Odder said:


> Says the guy who was part of multiple clans.



I think clan no 2 worked pretty well for both of us!

oops


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

Can I still get in?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 12, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## JyH (Dec 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> +3 That70sShowDude
> +3 TiLiMayor
> -3 Akash Rupela if he's allowed to join (he should start with 40ish points), collinbxyz if he's not


 
2c


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I think clan no 2 worked pretty well for both of us!
> 
> oops


 
the top player clan worked like a charm  too bad I had some inside in the other clan too through another member, which made it possible to eliminate some of the people I thought might have stood a chance against us two, even though I had hoped someone would beat the cookie out of you in the end x'D


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 12, 2011)

(+9) emolover


----------



## emolover (Dec 12, 2011)

+9 That70sShowDude


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 12, 2011)

dang I cant +5 Jaycee 

sooo
+2 Alcuber
+2 Collinbxyz
+2 insane569
+3 Austinreed if he is still in if not the +2 to emolover +1 Odder (for Megaminx)


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 12, 2011)

-9 Austin Reed

is he out?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 12, 2011)

-2 Collinbxyz

+4 TiliMayor

+3 That70sShowDude


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 13, 2011)

If I'm in:
+5 That70sShowDude
+3 Jaysammey777
+1 Cubenovice


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 brandbest1


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmph. I wonder where Clayy is....


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

Your right! I don't even know if I used any points today.

Let's give him a break though, he could be studying for finals because it is that time of the year for me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 13, 2011)

-2 akashrupela
-7 brandbest1


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> +2 AustinReed
> -7 brandbest1


 
I though Austin was dead.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the consideration, Mike


----------



## JyH (Dec 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Thanks for the consideration, Mike


 
=3)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Thanks for the consideration, Mike



=3)


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 13, 2011)

=3)


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 13, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> -9 brandbest1


 
Why do I get the feeling you did this because I said Princeton Fall 2011 is far from me?


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 benskoning


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Clayy, I think you missed cuberkid10's -9 to AustinReed. It's not on the database, plus I was mentally keeping track of Austin's points once he got those 3 -9s in a row. I'm pretty sure cuberkid10 eliminated Austin, and not aaronb. Sorry if you already know this, I just wanted to make sure.


It was posted before I reset the points so it doesn't count.


ben1996123 said:


> ```
> if(AustinReed.hasBeenEliminatedAlreadyAndScoreHasNotBeenUpdatedYet()==true){
> -9 benskoning;
> }
> ...


I can read code.


IanTheCuber said:


> Can I still get in?


Yes.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Ben1996123


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 13, 2011)

-4 Brandbest1
-5 Akash Rupela


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

-5 Jaysammey777

Because...



JyH said:


> I bring down all people with J.



*sunglasses*


----------



## JyH (Dec 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *sunglasses*



[noparse][/noparse] lol


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 13, 2011)

-4 Akash Rupela
-2 brandbest1
-1 Jaysammey777
-2 odder


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Benskoning


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

Odder said:


> even though I had hoped someone would beat the cookie out of you in the end x'D


Fair enough 

-9 insane569


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 13, 2011)

New Day! - Day 4
Points have been reset.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone mind -5ing Benskoning for me? (Possible points for you tomorrow) This eliminating thing is fun.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Anyone mind -5ing Benskoning for me? (Possible points for you tomorrow) This eliminating thing is fun.


 
-5 Benskoning


----------



## insane569 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 cubenovice


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

insane569 said:


> -9 cubenovice


 
You do know that this will get you eliminated right?
it's not yet too late to change your mind


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 13, 2011)

*growllllllll*
-3 cuberkid10
-3 danthecuber
-3 ben1996123


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> it's not yet too late to change your mind


 
Actually, yes it is. >__>

Anyone mind -4ing benskoning for me? (Points for you tomorrow.) That eliminating thing I did a lot of last game was fun.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Actually, yes it is. >__>
> 
> Anyone mind -4ing benskoning for me? (Points for you tomorrow.) That eliminating thing I did a lot of last game was fun.


 
time for some brownie points:
-4 benskoning


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

-5 benskoning.

Even though I don't like the way you play this game and your sig pisses me off, I'll keep my promise and +3 you tomorrow.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 13, 2011)

+5 That70sShowDude


----------



## Carrot (Dec 13, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> -2 odder


 
You son of a cookie!

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 benskoning


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> -9 benskoning



you are sooooo not paying attention


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 CubeFlip


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

If anyone +n's me, I will +n you.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> If anyone wants to +n me, I will +n you.


 
I *want* to + 9 you, now you *will* +9 me

walk the talk buddy!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I *want* to + 9 you, now you *will* +9 me
> 
> walk the talk buddy!



you know what I mean.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> you know what I mean.



I only know what you initially posted.
I also know that if you are an honest man you will +9 me


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I only know what you initially posted.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let us end this conversation nao congle so we (I) don't get banned for filling a thread.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 13, 2011)

+9 ben1996123


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 13, 2011)

clayyyyy, plz update..


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

+9 BenSkoning


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

AndersB said:


> +9 ben1996123



+9 AndersB


----------



## aaronb (Dec 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> -5 Benskoning


 
I was at school, so I didn't get the elimination, but I will still give you a few points tomorrow.

Anyone who -9s Jaysammey777 will get +5 from me tomorrow, if I get the elimination, if not I will give you +3 tomorrow anyway for trying.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Let us end this conversation nao congle so we (I) don't get banned for filling a thread.



This conversation only ends when you give me my +9 !

Lol at getting banned for filling an off topic thread that is likely to get 1000+ posts anyway

Now give me my +9


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Jaysammey777


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

This sucks. Cubenovice might win again at this rate, which is totally terrible considering how much he loathes this game.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Jaysammey777 XP uhhu I havent even subtracted from anybody's points and im about to loose yall are mean!

whatever
+ 9benskoning

yay for 277th post


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 13, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> clayyyyy, plz update..


I can't update this from school.


----------



## JyH (Dec 13, 2011)

+3 TiLiMayor
-6 Akash Rupela


----------



## benskoning (Dec 13, 2011)

+9 odder


----------



## aaronb (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Jaysammey777


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Jaysammey777


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alcuber said:


> -9 Jaysammey777


Fail I've been eliminated


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 13, 2011)

-9 Akash Rupela


----------



## Axiys (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2011)

+3 TiLiMayor
-6 Akash Rupela


----------



## Carrot (Dec 14, 2011)

benskoning said:


> +9 odder


 
You have 4 points left since I hit the limit by the first 5 points (I'm at 70, limit is 75)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 14, 2011)

+2 TiliMayor

-7 Akash Rupela


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 14, 2011)

+9 tilimayor


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2011)

Odder said:


> You have 4 points left since I hit the limit by the first 5 points (I'm at 70, limit is 75)


 
He only had 5 points to offer (hes eliminated)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 14, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> He only had 5 points to offer (hes eliminated)


 
But he was eliminated today so he still has those 4 points left.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> But he was eliminated today so he still has those 4 points left.


 
Let's let clayy decide


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 14, 2011)

Clayy has decided. That's been the rule since Game 1.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 14, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude

Going to start the +3 rule soon?


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 14, 2011)

+9 ODDR! I love you.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 brandbest


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Going to start the +3 rule soon?


I'm not sure, but it won't be tomorrow.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2011)

+9 JyH


----------



## Carrot (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> +9 ODDR! I love you.


 
Clay?? wanna change the cap? I have already gotten 13 points while being on 75?


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> This sucks. Cubenovice might win again at this rate, which is totally terrible considering how much he loathes this game.



Now that would be funny!
[inside info] Especially since this is the last Game [inside info/]


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 14, 2011)

+5 brandbest1


----------



## aaronb (Dec 14, 2011)

Unless I am missing something, Jaysammey777 had 18 points, then Cheese11 -9d him, then I did, so didn't I get the elimination? I thought Alcuber's post was pointless?

Edit: Oh, I see that Cheese had used his points for yesterday already.....I am so going to minus points from him today.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 14, 2011)

New Day! - Day 5
Point have been reset.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2011)

Ben, this is the moment to +9 me



Clayy9 said:


> Consider your points reset. I don't have time to update the OP.



Don't you just love to administrate this game?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Don't you just love to administrate this game?


 
Oh, sheesh. This is the first time it's happened. *rolls eyes* Clayy obviously has more important things to do sometimes. *grunts in irritation*


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 brandbest


----------



## Axiys (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 brandbest1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 14, 2011)

-6 brandbest1


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 14, 2011)

(-9) brandbest1


----------



## AndersB (Dec 14, 2011)

+9 JyH


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

+9 to anyone who +9's me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> +9 to anyone who +9's me.



oh well...

as much as I dislike your past behaviour in the example solve thread: +9 ben1996123


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> oh well...
> 
> as much as I dislike your past behaviour in the example solve thread: +9 ben1996123



lol

+9 Cubenovice

Off topic:

postcount


----------



## Carrot (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 cubenovice. You love me :3


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2011)

Odder said:


> -9 cubenovice. You love me :3



Love hurts...
I like it!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

in

+1 AndersB
+1 manyhobbyfreak
+1 mrpotatoman14
+5 rock1313
+1 theanonymouscuber


----------



## insane569 (Dec 14, 2011)

-9 cubenovice


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## emolover (Dec 14, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Haters gonna hate.


 
I know the feeling too well.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 14, 2011)

The best thing you can do is not be a hater yourself.

Feel free to give me some love


----------



## Carrot (Dec 14, 2011)

I had 75 (or 88 if you count those people's points that forgot to check first page before adding points) when the second place had 61, just a fun fact


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 14, 2011)

+5 ben1996123


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The best thing you can do is not be a hater yourself.
> 
> Feel free to give me some love


 
+9 Cubenovice


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> +9 Cubenovice


 
:fp I am disappointed in you.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 Cubenovice


----------



## emolover (Dec 15, 2011)

+9 Cubenovice


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> :fp I am disappointed in you.


 
Love you too <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 15, 2011)

-3 Axiys


----------



## JyH (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## benskoning (Dec 15, 2011)

+5 odder


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2011)

+5 cubenovice
eat it Jaycee


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 15, 2011)

+9 ODDER I LOVE YOU!!! 
<3


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice


Jaysammey777 said:


> +5 cubenovice
> eat it Jaycee


What?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 15, 2011)

Clayy, it appears as though you missed my post today. -5 that70sshowdude


----------



## JyH (Dec 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Clayy, it appears as though you missed my post today. -5 that70sshowdude


 
-5s to all that speak the truth


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 15, 2011)

Clay, put me down for a permanent -5 from theZcuber, thanks. lol


----------



## cubernya (Dec 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Clay, put me down for a permanent -5 from theZcuber, thanks. lol


 
Just until you're eliminated in this one game. Next game I'll forgive you.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 15, 2011)

+5 Georganderre
+4 gundamslicer


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 insane569


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 15, 2011)

Seems rock1313's +5 became a -5 

+6 rock1313
+3 cubenovice


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

aaronb said:


> *I was at school, so I didn't get the elimination, but I will still give you a few points tomorrow.*
> Anyone who -9s Jaysammey777 will get +5 from me tomorrow, if I get the elimination, if not I will give you +3 tomorrow anyway for trying.





aaronb said:


> -9 Cubenovice



I see you are a man of your word




Jaycee said:


> Actually, yes it is. >__>
> 
> Anyone mind -4ing benskoning for me? (Points for you tomorrow.) That eliminating thing I did a lot of last game was fun.


 


Cubenovice said:


> time for some brownie points:
> -4 benskoning


 


Jaycee said:


> -5 benskoning.
> 
> Even though I don't like the way you play this game and your sig pisses me off, *I'll keep my promise and +3 you tomorrow. *


 



Jaycee said:


> *-5 Cubenovice*
> What?



I see you kept your promise.

Aaronb and Jaycee; You may not like the way I play this game but at least *I keep my promises*


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Clayy, it appears as though you missed my post today. -5 that70sshowdude


That was counted under Day 4.

New Day! - Day 6
Point have been reset.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 15, 2011)

+6 rock1313
+3 cubenovice


----------



## aaronb (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I see you are a man of your word
> 
> 
> Aaronb and Jaycee; You may not like the way I play this game but at least *I keep my promises*


 
3 things. I never said I didn't like the way you play this game, I have -9'd a lot of people. It is a game. And sorry, I forgot about that deal, I was more concerned that cheese made me miss an elimination and I forgot I owed you points.... +9 cubenovice <3


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 15, 2011)

(-6) collinbxyz


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you sir 

You are correct, it is really Jaycee who dislikes my gaming style


----------



## insane569 (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 cubenovice


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

insane569 said:


> -9 cubenovice



Oh it's you again...


----------



## insane569 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Oh it's you again...



Who's you?


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Who's you?



some guy who seems to be picking on me


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> You are correct, it is really Jaycee who dislikes my gaming style


 
Hell yeah it is. >__>


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Hell yeah it is. >__>


 
You're missing the point.
Here's a gentle reminder:





Jaycee said:


> Actually, yes it is. >__>
> 
> Anyone mind -4ing benskoning for me? (Points for you tomorrow.) That eliminating thing I did a lot of last game was fun.


 


Cubenovice said:


> time for some brownie points:
> -4 benskoning


 


Jaycee said:


> -5 benskoning.
> 
> Even though I don't like the way you play this game and your sig pisses me off, *I'll keep my promise and +3 you tomorrow. *


 



Jaycee said:


> *-5 Cubenovice*
> What?



You owe me (at least) 8 points.
Some extra compensation would also be nice


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice

You're making me look like the bad guy here, which I guess I am for not keeping my promise (although for anyone else I would have).

I don't even get why you're playing considering you seem to despise this game so much. >__>


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -5 Cubenovice
> 
> You're making me look like the bad guy here, which I guess I am for not keeping my promise (although for anyone else I would have).
> 
> I don't even get why you're playing considering you seem to despise this game so much. >__>



Very dissapointing... I guess your early elimination was well deserved.
I am not making you look like the bad guy here, you do that yourself by not keeping your promise.

You don't have to "get" why I am playing


----------



## Carrot (Dec 15, 2011)

ehh... After I hit 75 people still gave me these points 



benskoning said:


> +4 odder


 


Cool Frog said:


> +9 ODDR! I love you.


 


benskoning said:


> +5 odder


 


Cool Frog said:


> +9 ODDER I LOVE YOU!!!
> <3


 
CLAY!!! New point cap! xD I'm at like 102 right now :S

-9 JyH


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Just until you're eliminated in this one game. Next game I'll forgive you.



Forgive me? For what?
Have fun losing the next game in the first couple of days too.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 collinczxczx


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 insane569


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

-9 insane569

let's get this train rollin' only 34 to go


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2011)

+9 to anyone who +9's me.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 15, 2011)

+9 Ben1996123


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 15, 2011)

AndersB said:


> +9 Ben1996123



+9 AndersB


----------



## benskoning (Dec 15, 2011)

- 5 Ben1996123


----------



## cubernya (Dec 15, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## JyH (Dec 15, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Forgive me? For what?
> Have fun losing the next game in the first couple of days too.


 
I think he's just mad because you brought up his fake solves again.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 15, 2011)

(-9) Ben1996123


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Very dissapointing... I guess your early elimination was well deserved.


 
Well, I did kind of bring it upon myself when I was being a d**che to JyH and That70sShowDude last game.



> I am not making you look like the bad guy here, you do that yourself by not keeping your promise.



As I said before, I would've kept it if it had been anyone else but you. But I guess there's no way to prove that. 



> You don't have to "get" why I am playing



Fair enough, although I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



That70sShowDude said:


> Have fun losing the next game in the first couple of days too.


 
I could've sworn that Clayy said this is the last game in the Announcements Post (second post in the thread) a while back. Maybe I'm wrong or he changed his mind, though. xP It'd be a shame to see this stop after he's put a decent amount of effort into this.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone wanna take down cube novice with me? Points in the future!


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Anyone wanna take down insane569 with me? Points in the future!



what an excellent idea!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 16, 2011)

+5 cubenovice because jaycee


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 n00bcub3r


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 16, 2011)

-5 Collinbxyz

+4 That70sShowDude


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 cubenovice


----------



## insane569 (Dec 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -9 cubenovice


 
Yea some one here is getting points tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 16, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> +5 cubenovice because jaycee


 
How come I got cursed with your butthurt, and I'm not even the one who eliminated you? :fp


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 AndersB 
Still remember u helped eliminate me


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 insane569


----------



## JyH (Dec 16, 2011)

+4 TiLiMayor
-5 insane569


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 insane569


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 cubeflip


----------



## AndersB (Dec 16, 2011)

+9 Gundamslicer for good memory XD


----------



## Carrot (Dec 16, 2011)

Man, if you guys keep +'ing everyone we will all get stuck at 75, that would just be silly, right?


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 16, 2011)

insane569 said:


> Anyone wanna take down insane569 with me? Points in the future!


 
LOL -9 insane569


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 16, 2011)

New Day! - Day 7
Point have been reset.

New Rule: You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) someone!


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

-2 insane569 

You're out


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 odder


----------



## insane569 (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 cubenovice


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 thackernerd, lets eliminate him.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 16, 2011)

+3 odder
-6 thackernerd


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 16, 2011)

+3 Odder
+3 rock1313
-3 Cubenovice

Change to :

+3 Odder
-3 Cubenovice

thought it was max +3 per person, not max +3 in total


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> +3 Odder
> +3 rock1313
> -3 Cubenovice



Not possible as you may only use 3 of your point to + someone.

I suggest inverting your post to:
-3 Odder
-3 rock1313
+3 Cubenovice


----------



## Carrot (Dec 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Not possible as you may only use 3 of your point to + someone.


 
No? he may not edit it, so it will be:
+3 Odder
-3 Cubenovice

and 3 points in spare

amirite?


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> No? he may not edit it, so it will be:
> +3 Odder
> -3 Cubenovice
> 
> ...



This...
I'm dead anyway

Here's my + points for today:
+3 Odder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOGOGO


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 16, 2011)

Odder said:


> No? he may not edit it, so it will be:
> +3 Odder
> -3 Cubenovice
> 
> ...


 
ya, you would be right, changed my post anyway... not that it makes any difference


----------



## Carrot (Dec 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> -9 odder


 
You know what that means 

-9 Ben


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Not possible as you may only use 3 of your point to + someone.


It is possible, since he's using no more than 3 points to each. A different thing would be "You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) anyone".


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 16, 2011)

-9 cubeflip


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 16, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> It is possible, since he's using no more than 3 points to each. A different thing would be "You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) anyone".


 
Whichever ruling he uses, my post has both ways, he can either choose one of them or just ignore both... I dont mind either way


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> ~Announcements Post~​New Rule: You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) someone!


 


Cubenovice said:


> Not possible as you may only use 3 of your point to + someone.


 


TiLiMayor said:


> It is possible, since he's using no more than 3 points to each. A different thing would be "You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) anyone".


 
LOL


----------



## cubernya (Dec 16, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## JyH (Dec 16, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 cubeflip


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

-1 thackernerd

You're out


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

How about a +3 cubenovice extravananza?

Just to **** off Jaycee


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 16, 2011)

-7 collinbxyz
-2 cubeflip


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 16, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> -7 collinbxyz
> -2 cubeflip


collinbxyz is already eliminated.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> How about a +3 the theanonymouscuber extravananza?
> 
> Just to **** off Jaycee


 
Well, if you insist. +3 the anonymouscuber.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 16, 2011)

-5 cubeflip


----------



## insane569 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> How about a -9 cubenovice extravananza?


 
What a great idea!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 16, 2011)

-6 cubeflip
+1 TiLiMayor


----------



## benskoning (Dec 16, 2011)

- 4 cube flip +1 odder


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 16, 2011)

benskoning said:


> - 4 cube flip +1 odder


Odder is already at max points.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Well, if you insist. +3 the anonymouscuber.


 


insane569 said:


> What a great idea!



How original...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like it is my turn now


----------



## emolover (Dec 16, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 16, 2011)

+2 That70sShowDude

+1 TiliMayor

-6 Axiys


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not three per person, three in total.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> How original...


 Well thanks, I do my own material on nights and weekends.

-1 cubenovice


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 17, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Not three per person, three in total.


 
I already know, I edited it within a minute of posting.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> How about a +3 cubenovice extravananza?
> 
> Just to **** off Jaycee


 
Nah, other people doing it wouldn't **** me off. Other people in this thread don't **** me off. 




TiLiMayor said:


> It is possible, since he's using no more than 3 points to each. A different thing would be "You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) anyone".


 
For a person who's been in all 3 Games, I would assume you would know the rules by now. xD


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak, lets eliminate him.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 Axiys


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude

-2 TiLiMayor


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -9 manyhobbyfreak, lets eliminate him.



u mad bro?
on topic, youre already out so doing -9 is just stupid since you cant do that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 17, 2011)

-3 rock1313

GO Odder!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 rock1313

GO cubenovice!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 rock1313


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 17, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> u mad bro?
> on topic, youre already out so doing -9 is just stupid since you cant do that.


 
On the day that your eliminated you can still use 9 points...-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## benskoning (Dec 17, 2011)

-5 ben 1996123


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

-9 rock1313


----------



## insane569 (Dec 17, 2011)

-5 cubenovice


----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2011)

Assuming they're reset

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## AndersB (Dec 17, 2011)

+3 gundamslicer
-6 rock1313


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 17, 2011)

+3 rock1313
-6 70s show dude


----------



## Carrot (Dec 17, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> +3 rock1313
> -6 70s show dude


 
Why do you plus rock1313? He minused Austin Reed in the last game for no reason. :3 we all love Reed? <3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 17, 2011)

-6 Axiys
+3 TiLiMayor


----------



## JyH (Dec 18, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 Axiys


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2011)

Odder! <3 I would so +50000000000 you right now if I could.

-5 rock1313


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 18, 2011)

-6 axis
+3 that70sshowguy


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice

I have nothing else to do with my points


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 18, 2011)

New Day! - Day 9
Points have been reset.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2011)

-5 rock1313


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 18, 2011)

I suck at this game *sigh*

-5 who ever is in last place


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 18, 2011)

-9 odder


----------



## JyH (Dec 18, 2011)

+3 TiLiMayor
-6 Georgeanderre


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 18, 2011)

+3 axiys
+2 ben1996123


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> -9 odder


 trying to get revenge?  but I only subtracted 9 from you, so it's not my fault that you got bumbed down to the stone age


----------



## AndersB (Dec 18, 2011)

+3 odder
-6 rock1313


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 18, 2011)

-9 Odder

Get the feeling im going to be out soon


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 18, 2011)

-9 Axiys


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 18, 2011)

-3 Axiys


----------



## cubernya (Dec 18, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 18, 2011)

(+3) That70sShowDude


----------



## aaronb (Dec 18, 2011)

+3 Odder
-3 AndersB
-3 mrpotatoman14


----------



## insane569 (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -5 Cubenovice
> 
> I have nothing else to do with my points


 
Yea lets bring him down
-5 cubenovice


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 18, 2011)

wow... what a surprise...

+ 3 odder GO GO GO
I urge all other players to grant Odder the favor of eliminating me


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

^ For the record, I haven't talked to insane at all. :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 18, 2011)

I take your word for it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 18, 2011)

-9 Specs112


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 19, 2011)

+3 that70sshowguy
-6 le odder


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2011)

-6 gundamslicer


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 19, 2011)

New Day! - Day 10
Points have been reset.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2011)

Odder +3

GO Odders!


----------



## aaronb (Dec 19, 2011)

+3 Odder (I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, I'm scum, I suck!)

Anyone who gets the reference is awesome, btw.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 19, 2011)

-5 cubenovice


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -9 manyhobbyfreak


 
revenge is for losers.

you can't -9 me since youre out.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 19, 2011)

OMFG ODDR I LOVE YOU HERE TAKE MY +SQUARE ROOT OF 9


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> revenge is for losers.



Yeah, let that be know to the insane guy too (giving me max - points evevery day since I -9 'd him)

I don't do 4x4x4; look at me + ing Odder even after he -9 'd me.
I'm so


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 Ben1996123


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2011)

-6 ben1996123

you're out


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2011)

-5 cubenovice


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 19, 2011)

-7 cubenovice


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 cubenovice

Yawn


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 19, 2011)

I suppose its too late to join again


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 19, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> -9 cubenovice
> 
> Yawn



learn2count

The more I post the more obvious my point is: this thread is just stupid spam
Jaycee; do you get it now?


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 mrpotatoman14


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> -6 ben1996123
> 
> you're out


 
Thanks


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 19, 2011)

-9odder


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 19, 2011)

(+3) TiLiMayor
(-3) Odder


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 odder


----------



## JyH (Dec 19, 2011)

-9 odder


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 20, 2011)

wow, I come home from winter camp and I've been eliminated... at least I made it three days longer than last time...

-5 rock1313


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> learn2count
> 
> The more I post the more obvious my point is: this thread is just stupid spam
> Jaycee; do you get it now?


 
I'm so late.

Sort of. But the game is still entertaining to the people who play it, or at least most of us. I'm willing to put up with a small amount of stupidity to do something I find fun.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 20, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2011)

-2 rock1313 - He can be eliminated now.

-3 JyH - I want everyone to be below 50 and I'm starting at the top.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG ODDR STAY ALIVE (KEEP HIM ALIVE EVERYONE)+3 TO ODDR
USE ANY POINTS LEFT TO -JYH


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 20, 2011)

-9 rock1313


----------



## AndersB (Dec 20, 2011)

+3 odder


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 20, 2011)

New Day! - Day 11
Points have been reset.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 20, 2011)

O look cubenovice is out
guess i gotta troll some one else huh?
+3 Tilimayor
-2 odder


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2011)

^NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAVE ODDER

Even though he -9'd me on the first day


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 20, 2011)

-9 theanonymouscuber


----------



## AndersB (Dec 20, 2011)

+3 Odder
-6 Georgeanderre


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 20, 2011)

-6 danthecuber
-3 mrpotatoman14


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 20, 2011)

+3 that70sdudesshow
-6 odder


----------



## JyH (Dec 20, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 Odder

lol that70sdudesshow


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

+3 Odder


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 20, 2011)

-9 odder


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 20, 2011)

(-6) Odder
(+3) TiLiMayor


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 20, 2011)

-7 odder
out


----------



## aaronb (Dec 20, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> -7 odder
> out


 
How could you?

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 20, 2011)

-9 Odder

Just incase


----------



## Axiys (Dec 20, 2011)

-5 odder 

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## JyH (Dec 20, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -5 odder
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd


 
How do you possibly get ninja'd by post from 11 minutes ago?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

-2 manyhobbyfreak

HOW DARE YOU KILL ODDER?


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 20, 2011)

-9 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2011)

-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## cubernya (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 21, 2011)

New Day! - Day 12
Point have been reset.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 Odder


----------



## AndersB (Dec 21, 2011)

+3 tilimayor


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 21, 2011)

Odder said:


> -5 Odder



lol


(+3) That70sShowDude


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 ManyHobbyFreak



Odder said:


> -5 Odder


 
*Like*


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 21, 2011)

going down can go so quick.
enough punishment and +3 me now =D?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 21, 2011)

aaronb, how dare you punish me with -9?

-9 aaronb

austinreed is awsome for punishing me with only -2


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 21, 2011)

(-1) manyhobbyfreak


----------



## AndersB (Dec 21, 2011)

-6 georgeanderre


----------



## benskoning (Dec 21, 2011)

- 5 emolover


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 Myself

Might aswell go down in style


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Rules
> 
> Players may not use their Daily Points on their own Point Count.


 
Hmm...


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 21, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> -9 Myself
> 
> Might aswell go down in style



not allowed...

-5 Georgeanderee for trying


----------



## insane569 (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 Georgeanderee


----------



## Carrot (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 Georgeanderee for trying


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 cheese11


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 21, 2011)

(+3) emolover


----------



## JyH (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 Cheese11


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 Cheese11


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> (+3) That70sShowDude


 


Pro94 said:


> (+3) emolover


 
My bad i've already used my +3 today, so:

So (-5) Cheese11


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 21, 2011)

-9 cheese11


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 mr.giggums


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 21, 2011)

if cheese still alive -9 cheese
else -9jorgeandres


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 21, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> if cheese still alive -9 cheese
> else -9jorgeandres


 
Crap, I'm out.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 21, 2011)

-6 Alcuber

+3 That70sShowDude


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 21, 2011)

-5 Georgeanderre


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 22, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -5 mr.giggums


 
(-9) thackernerd

EDIT: nevermind, why does everybody who -'s me have to be eliminated


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 22, 2011)

gosh forgot about this thread 

+3 to JyH 
and -2 to ... oh yeah I'm not subtracting points from people.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 22, 2011)

+3 JyH

-2 n00bcub3r


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 danthecuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 22, 2011)

New Day! - Day 13
Points have been reset.

New Rule: You may not use any points to increase someone's score!


----------



## JyH (Dec 22, 2011)

-9 Alcuber


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 22, 2011)

-9 Alcuber


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

-9 danthecuber


----------



## insane569 (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 danthecuber


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 22, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## AndersB (Dec 22, 2011)

-2 georgeanderre


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 georgeanderre


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 22, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor

And as I said, go out in style 
although only 3 of the ones I saw are spelt correctly... and even those are capitalised incorrectly


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 georgeanderre


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Axiys (Dec 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> How do you possibly get ninja'd by post from 11 minutes ago?


I'M not constantly on speedsolving. So I didn't see it.


----------



## Axiys (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 danthecuber


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 22, 2011)

-5 danthecuber


----------



## JyH (Dec 22, 2011)

Axiys said:


> I'M not constantly on speedsolving. So I didn't see it.


 
Your response still doesn't answer my question, but whatever.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 guadumslicer


----------



## cubernya (Dec 23, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 alcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 23, 2011)

-5 dan the cuber

eliminate away ;o


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 23, 2011)

New Day! - Day 14
Points have been reset.


----------



## JyH (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 gundamslicer


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 jyh


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 gundamslicer


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 23, 2011)

(-9)Danthecuber


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 23, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 23, 2011)

-5 jyh


----------



## AndersB (Dec 23, 2011)

-3 Alcuber
-3 gundamslicer
-3 mr. Giggums


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 CRO


----------



## insane569 (Dec 23, 2011)

-5 alcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 23, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> -9 CRO


 
Lol, that's the first thing that's been done to CRO this game. In other words, he/she has been at 50 the whole game until now. T_T


----------



## CRO (Dec 23, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 24, 2011)

-5 Alcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

-5 Alcuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 24, 2011)

New Day! - Day 15
Points have been reset.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

-1 Al cuber


----------



## insane569 (Dec 24, 2011)

damnit i was gonna eliminate alcuber
-5 cuberkid10


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

Dammit, eliminated

If I still get my 9 points from today then -9 theanonymouscuber


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 24, 2011)

-5 n00bcub3r


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 24, 2011)

-9 Gundamslicer


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 24, 2011)

-9 gundamnslicer


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

-3 gundamslicer


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 24, 2011)

-5 mr.giggums


----------



## aaronb (Dec 24, 2011)

The next person to give me +5 Christmas Cookies with milk, can decide how I use my points.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

+5 Christmas Cookies with milk to aaronb

EDIT : Please -9 mr giggums because he's going to get out anyway.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +5 Christmas Cookies with milk to aaronb
> 
> EDIT : Please -9 mr giggums because he's going to get out anyway.


 
I thought you weren't aloud to + anybody now.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 24, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I thought you weren't aloud to + anybody now.


 
You can't... if you're using points. Christmas Cookies is fair game.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 25, 2011)

Can we use + points tomorrow? I want to be a little christmasy

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## JyH (Dec 25, 2011)

-9 mrpotatoman14


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 25, 2011)

-9 mrpotatoman14

fun fact:
theZcuber gave me -63 in total this game


----------



## cubernya (Dec 25, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> -9 mrpotatoman14
> 
> fun fact:
> theZcuber gave me -63 in total this game


 
I was actually just counting that up yesterday


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I was actually just counting that up yesterday


 
http://zaicon.x90x.net/MemElim3.htm

You could type in "That70sShowDude" and see that for yourself. 

-1 potatoman

EDIT : Thanks Clayy. It came up as .php when I clicked the link on the Announcements Post so I went along with it. xP


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 25, 2011)

New Day! - Day 16
Points have been reset.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 25, 2011)

-5 mrgiggums


----------



## JyH (Dec 25, 2011)

-9 mrpotatoman14


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 25, 2011)

-9 CRO


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 25, 2011)

-9 mrpotatoguy


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 n00bcub3r


----------



## cubernya (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 potatoman


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 26, 2011)

New Day - Day 17
Points have been reset.


----------



## CRO (Dec 26, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## aaronb (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +5 Christmas Cookies with milk to aaronb
> 
> EDIT : Please -9 mr giggums because he's going to get out anyway.


 
Sorry, I wasn't on yesterday. 

-9 mr. giggums

BTW, the cookies were fantastic, though you shouldn't have used skim milk, I like whole. (;


----------



## cubernya (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 that70sshowdude

Down to 19 now (after -73 from me )


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 26, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Sorry, I wasn't on yesterday.
> 
> -9 mr. giggums
> 
> BTW, the cookies were fantastic, though you shouldn't have used skim milk, I like whole. (;


 
-9 aaronb

Your cookies are terrible. I think as consellation you should give me some of Jaycee's cookies.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 26, 2011)

-9 CRO


----------



## JyH (Dec 26, 2011)

-9 CRO


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 mr.giggums


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 26, 2011)

-9 mr. giggums


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 26, 2011)

-5 CRO
-4 mrgiggums

edit:
-7 CRO
-2 mrgiggums


----------



## aaronb (Dec 26, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> -9 aaronb
> 
> Your cookies are terrible. I think as consellation you should give me some of Jaycee's cookies.


 
My cookies are terrible? But I didn't make any cookies....except.......YOU ATE THE COOKIES I MADE FOR SANTA?


----------



## AndersB (Dec 27, 2011)

-7 mrpotatoman14
-2 that70sshowdude


----------



## insane569 (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 emolover


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 27, 2011)

-7 CRO


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 mrpotato14


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

-1 potatoman

-4 AndersB


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 27, 2011)

New Day! - Day 18
Points have been reset.


----------



## JyH (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 Specs112


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 27, 2011)

(-9) mrpotatoman14


----------



## CRO (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## cubernya (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 that70sshpwdude

Down to 7


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 Specs112


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

^ 7 got him out.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 emolover


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 27, 2011)

-2 Pro94

-4 EmoLover

-3 N00bCub3r


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 specs121


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 tilimayor


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 27, 2011)

-5 andersb


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2011)

-9 theanonymouscuber


----------



## aaronb (Dec 27, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> -9 That70sShowDude
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Is that the Napoleon Dynamite dance? 

-9 emolover.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

-1 AndersB
-3 Specs121


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 28, 2011)

New Day! - Day 19
Points have been reset.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 specs112
Someone eliminate him.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 Specs

Gracias, my insane man!


----------



## insane569 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -5 Specs
> 
> Gracias, my insane man!


 
lol I was waiting for some one else to do it cause i wanted an elimination. 
Your welcome.


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

-9 theanonymouscuber

God this one is taking forever.


----------



## CRO (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 cuberkid

Down to 6


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope. (-) only now


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2011)

-9 AndersB


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 28, 2011)

-1 cuberkid10


----------



## aaronb (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 Andersb


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2011)

-.-


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2011)

-9 andersb


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 JyH

It says on the first post that I still have 9 points though?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 28, 2011)

-9 EmoLover


----------



## JyH (Dec 28, 2011)

-9 n00bcub3r


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 emolover


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2011)

-5 pro94


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 28, 2011)

(-6) n00bcub3r


----------



## AndersB (Dec 28, 2011)

-4 tilimayor


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 29, 2011)

New Day! - Day 20
Points have been reset.

Everyone gets 9 points to use today!


----------



## JyH (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 n00bcub3r


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

-1 n00bcuber


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 JyH


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 29, 2011)

-5 AndersB


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 pro94 

Taking down whoever is on top from now on


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 29, 2011)

(-2) TiLiMayor
(-1) aaronb
(-1) JyH


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 29, 2011)

-4 aaronb


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 andersb


----------



## insane569 (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 pro94


----------



## benskoning (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 tilimayor


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 29, 2011)

-6 Emolover


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 29, 2011)

-1 JyH


----------



## aaronb (Dec 29, 2011)

-4 Pro94
-5 Theanonymouscuber


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 29, 2011)

(-5) aaronb


----------



## AndersB (Dec 29, 2011)

-9 tilimayor


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 30, 2011)

-9 AndersB


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

-1 Anders B

2 points used, 2 eliminations!


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

-8 TiLiMayor
-1 AndersB




Jaycee said:


> -1 Anders B
> 
> 2 points used, 2 eliminations!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 30, 2011)

-9 theanonymouscuber


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 30, 2011)

-7 TiliMayor

elimination?

-2 theanonymouscuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 30, 2011)

New Day! - Day 21
Points have been reset.


----------



## JyH (Dec 30, 2011)

-9 aaronb


----------



## Sahid Velji (Dec 30, 2011)

Can I still join this game?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

^No.

Gah; because of my normally non-existent social life I didn't get to use my last 7 points D:


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 JyH. 

You will not win lol.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2011)

So finally, I got pwnd, oh well, maybe next time, oh well, thank god there's not going to be next time, oh well, -5 JyH..


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

inb4 surprise upset and theanonymouscuber wins


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 30, 2011)

(-6) aaronb


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 Jyh


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 Pro94


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 pro94


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 pro94

Clayy, for the next game, I have a suggestion. After the first player has been eliminated, nobody else can enter. That way nobody is eliminated and people are still coming in without the previous risk of being eliminated.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2011)

well, I remember clayyy said this was going to be the last game, so..


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 theanonymouscuber


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> well, I remember clayyy said this was going to be the last game, so..


 
Where? I would run one if I had too, but there wouldn't be the fancy database. I would also only be updating it once or twice a day probably


----------



## aaronb (Dec 30, 2011)

-2 Jyh
-1 theanonymouscuber


----------



## aaronb (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 pro94

Do I win?


----------



## insane569 (Dec 30, 2011)

-5 aaronb


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 30, 2011)

-2 Jyh

elimination?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Where? I would run one if I had too, but there wouldn't be the fancy database. I would also only be updating it once or twice a day probably


Please don't start another one. This is the last one because he was asked not to start any more.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok. Was just wondering


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 30, 2011)

At the request of Sa967St (and probably Cubenovice/JyH), this will be the last game. 

aaronb has won.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Please don't start another one. This is the last one because he was asked not to start any more.


 
Aren't you fun.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 30, 2011)

May I ask why people requested for you not to make any more?

Also, thank you guys for letting me win. (To be honest, I should have let Theanonymouscuber win; I am a nub, and a nub doesn't deserve to win  )


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 30, 2011)

aaronb said:


> May I ask why people requested for you not to make any more?
> 
> Also, thank you guys for letting me win. (To be honest, I should have let Theanonymouscuber win; I am a nub, and a nub doesn't deserve to win  )



Congratz


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 30, 2011)

aaronb said:


> May I ask why people requested for you not to make any more?


 
Because game threads decrease the quality of the forums, especially ones like these where people constantly post in them. This thread has almost always been on the front page for the past 3 weeks. I'm not doing this to ruin your fun, I'm just trying to be fair since other game threads get closed too, and sometimes get reported as spam.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 30, 2011)

If you guys want, I can (try to) make a new game off-site (like where the database is located) for those of you who really like this game. But only if there's enough interest, which there probably won't be.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 30, 2011)

aaronb said:


> May I ask why people requested for you not to make any more?


Because it's a silly game on a (mostly) serious forum. It really doesn't have a place.



> Also, thank you guys for letting me win. (To be honest, I should have let Theanonymouscuber win; I am a nub, and a nub doesn't deserve to win  )


Nah, I don't really care anyway. To be honest, JyH wanted to eliminate you, but I told him not to because I like your posts.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 30, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Nah, I don't really care anyway. To be honest, JyH wanted to eliminate you, but I told him not to because I like your posts.


 
Thank you, you seem like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 30, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> well, I remember clayyy said this was going to be the last game, so..



I said that



Sa967St said:


> Please don't start another one. This is the last one because he was asked not to start any more.



Oops... My bad



Clayy9 said:


> At the request of Sa967St (and probably Cubenovice/JyH), this will be the last game.



Oops, my bad





theanonymouscuber said:


> Because it's a silly game on a (mostly) serious forum. It really doesn't have a place.



This

Having said that: I have enjoyed the game but now it is time to move on...


----------

